

Bad Designs: Stuck between two doors - dmazin
http://www.baddesigns.com/doors.html

======
wodenokoto
What really amazes me is how hard it is to explain to people that this is poor
design. The users getting trapped aren't the ones being stupid, it is the
designer.

